# Vlicho Yacht Club Charter experience?



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

We've visited this place and liked the service and the ambiance but we've never chartered a boat from them.

Does anybody have any experience with their boat charters?
Do they give back up service? (Technical support, shuttle boat that will come out for repairs, if needed)

Manny


----------

